# Windows 8 and AMD problems?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Is anybody else experiencing problems with Windows 8 and AMD based systems? Me (Phenom X6 and a Radeon 6950), my friend (Athlon X4 and dual 5770's), and my roommate (Athlon X4 some Nvidia IGP) are all having problems with system functionality. My and both my friends constantly have system crashes, hangs, the bootloader keeps failing, and the gpu's keeps having troubles. However, on my friends laptop with a C2D it runs fine. Has anyone else experienced similar trouble? Is Microsoft shunning AMD?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My Win 8 is running fine on the AMD cpu. Have you looked in Event Viewer to see if there are clues for the crashes?

You can have your crashes analyzed here:

BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I have, I am running the same software I did on windows 7 and start8. I don't think start8 seems to be the problem. The biggest problem I have seen personally is with my GPU. especially with eyefinity enabled Win8 just freaks out and wont even boot half the time if eyefinity is enabled. and I am using catalyst 12.10 drivers. for some reason catalyst beta 12.11 causes bootloops on 8. in event viewer it doesn't even show an error accept something like "unexpected power loss" and my psu is fine brand new seasonic 90% efficient. never had any problems with win7 with any hardware.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you are getting BSOD's, the analysis will tell you what is causing them


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

its not bsod's like last night I fired up my computer and oop the bootloader was screwed up, repaired the computer with the install disc, booted up, no blue screen just loading screen then black and ooo no the computer rebooted. then it loaded up, went into event logs, and no sign of any critical errors or even a minor one. so I noticed there were some new drivers out and a beta catalyst. downloaded installed and bootloops, I don't use system restore because honestly all my saved stuff is on other drives. only the OS lives on my main drive. so I reinstalled. updated everything, and ooo no same problem today. this time I did not install the 12.11 drivers or even the updated drivers for my mobo I just let windows do its thing and installed what it didn't catch. and yet again more stability problems. so I though hmm, and went back to windows 7, no problems errors or bad events of any kind all day. installed windows 8 again and boom problems. my friend with the Athlon x4 and dual 5770's is having a similar situation. the only thing in common is catalyst drivers and start8


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

it just seems very unstable and was wondering if others are having similar issues. then again me and my friend have 3 monitors in common as well.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

I would go back to 7 but I bought windows 8 and I would rather use it than have wasted 70 bucks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you tried running your system without start8 just to test?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm running Windows 8 with an AMD processor and with an AMD video card. If you are experiencing issues then it's not AMD per se. I'm also running Start8.

Go the Start (Start 8) and type in "Event Viewer" -- see what events may have been registered that may cause problems. 

Or, Win-X > Control Panel > System and Security > Administrative Tools > Event Viewer.


----------

